# First "Big" Trail Ride Questions



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey y’all! So my sister and I are going to take my boys out for a fairly long trail ride this weekend. We’re hauling out to one of the environmental reserves in the area and plan on being gone for a couple of hours. However, I’ve never done a ride like this before. What kinds of things do I need to bring with me, and what do I need to keep in mind during the ride? (Both of my horses are seasoned trail horses, but I know that anything can happen)


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

a 2 hour trail ride is not very long. I would bring some water, maybe a snack but thats about it! Depending on how long you need to trailer maybe some hay and water for the horses but for 2 hours they sure dont need it...


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

The trailer ride will be about 30 minutes each way, then we plan on riding for 3 or 4 hours. I know to bring water, snacks, sunscreen, hoof picks, and basic first aid kit!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Pretty much. Bring some water and a snack. Bug spray as well, since they're out! when we ride in the mountains, we're usually gone for 7-9 hours, only stopping for small rests here and there and a lunch halfway. Horses graze then and there are typically plenty of streams for them to drink from, but im not sure what the landscape is like where you are going. They should be fine for the ride, though.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Bug spray! Good idea. Wouldn't have remembered that.Thanks!

Yeah, I dont think this time will be that long, maybe next time we go out!

The trails are fairly well groomed, but there will be streams and pastures to graze and drink if needed!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

We took two of my horses out Saturday for a 13 mile ride. We took several bottles of water, a couple of PB&J sandwiches, bug wipes, GPS, and a few pack of Nabs to snack on. We had never been to these trails and I had studied maps of the trails for a week to get familiar with it. The GPS tracks my trip for sharing and for helping me choose the right turns to stay on course. I haven't used a map and compass in too many years to have used them to stay on course. We were out for about 4 hours and crossed a few creeks and lakes so the horses got a cool down and drink along the way. Just let someone know where you plan to ride so if something does happen they will have an idea of where to focus a search.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have one of those fly masks made especially for trail riding. Covers my horse's ears and eyes, I don't go out with out it!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

It is also a good idea to always take some leather straps or screws along, whichever holds your tack or bridle together. You may not ever need it but it's better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it. Leather can get weak in time and even just getting caught on a branch could break it. 

Depending on your phone service coverage in that area, you could take a phone and keep it on yourself and not the horse for emergencies. If it's on the horse and you fall off, break a leg or whatever, the phone would be inaccessible. 

Other than that, drinks and a snack, a rag to help cool or wipe yourself or horse, hoofpick, a pocket knife, and anything else you want along, would be what I would bring. 

You shouldn't need to take bug spray and sunscreen along. If you put those on before you go out from the trailer, you should be good for the ride. 

Depending on your weather, you might want to pack a jacket or poncho. They make pocket/emergency ponchos that are small for if it rains. Just make sure your horse is used to flapping plastic or canvas. I've seen horses flip out when one of those emergency ponchos are taken out and (tried to) put on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Along with items to fix bridles and reins, I would bring a lead rope just in case. I always do that when it comes to trail riding. In case someone gets hurt and I need to pony a horse or if a rein does break you have an extra piece to use. 

I always bring the saddle bag on the back of one of the horses. In there I carry drinks, snacks, a first aid kit, a cellphone, a whistle and a lead rope. 

A hoof pick is also something that I need to remember to bring along with me, but it always slips my mind. But thats very important in case a rock gets stuck in the horses hoof while out on the trails.


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

In addition to what others have said, I also bring a wire cutter. Doesn't happen often, but you may need one if a horse gets tangled in some scrap wire left to rust somewhere.


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Hoof pic and a halter and lead rope incase a bridle breaks. Its easier to just slip the bridle on over the halter and wrap the lead rope around their neck and tie, not to tight though. you only have to do that with one horse though. Just incase you end up having to pony another horse or a bridle breaks then you still have somthing to control your horse with. 
Water, a snack, fly spray( for before you go out on the trail) and bug spray if you dont spray fly spray on yourself to. Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

3ringburner said:


> Hoof pic and a halter and lead rope incase a bridle breaks. Its easier to just slip the bridle on over the halter and wrap the lead rope around their neck and tie, not to tight though. you only have to do that with one horse though. Just incase you end up having to pony another horse or a bridle breaks then you still have somthing to control your horse with.
> Water, a snack, fly spray( for before you go out on the trail) and bug spray if you dont spray fly spray on yourself to. Good luck and have fun!!


Ohh yeah! A halter would be a good idea too! Thanks for mentioning that. I should probably make my own trail ride check list


----------



## luvmyhorses (Feb 7, 2012)

I always kept my cellphone in my saddle bag until someone said.. what if you fall off "hoping not" and your horse runs off and there goes your phone.. well I keep my cell phone on my body just never know ... just a thought


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Honestly, I wouldn't worry about it too much. 3-4 hours is not too long. It's when you start pulling overnighters that you have to start pulling out the big guns!

In your trailer, keep a first aid kit, sunscreen, grooming supplies, and saddlebags. Bring some snacks for yourself maybe, but definitely water. And yes, pack a halter and lead. Or sometimes I slip the bridle on over the halter - depends what type of bridle you have though. And do pack a hoof pick too, and of course, your car keys, cell phone, and camera.

My friend and I just went for a 2 hour ride today. If there aren't a ton of trails, you really don't need to bring much along because you can always loop back to your trailer.


----------



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

We always take extra halters and their lead ropes (on trails we ride in halters), plenty of water, a packed lunch, toilet paper (you never know when nature calls), cameras and our cellphones that we keep on our belt.


----------

